# shure se215 worth it??



## chandhu (Sep 22, 2013)

i want in-ears.. chosen shure se215 special edition which costs 8k... is there any better ones in this price range..??


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 22, 2013)

You have chosen one of my favorites at that price. This particular Shure  has a sound signature very different from the actual "Shure Sound" which has a particular degree of clinicalness making them sound cold but detailed and exciting aka SE535. But thats needed when you are doing onstage monitoring, but as consumers we want to enjoy music and not to a lab rat test on tracks,doing that takes away the foot tapping joy out of music. Now this SE215 does exactly that ,it lest you enjoy the music,it has a rich warm sound signature ,ofcourse very rythmic and musical with lots of adequate detail and a good low end!You can hear them over long periods of time without fatigue setting in. The only cons is the treble could have been a bit more airy and the sound could have a little more excitement like the Klipsch Custom3,other wise these nitpicking they are among the very best. Buy them right now!


----------



## chandhu (Sep 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You have chosen one of my favorites at that price. This particular Shure  has a sound signature very different from the actual "Shure Sound" which has a particular degree of clinicalness making them sound cold but detailed and exciting aka SE535. But thats needed when you are doing onstage monitoring, but as consumers we want to enjoy music and not to a lab rat test on tracks,doing that takes away the foot tapping joy out of music. Now this SE215 does exactly that ,it lest you enjoy the music,it has a rich warm sound signature ,ofcourse very rythmic and musical with lots of adequate detail and a good low end!You can hear them over long periods of time without fatigue setting in. The only cons is the treble could have been a bit more airy and the sound could have a little more excitement like the Klipsch Custom3,other wise these nitpicking they are among the very best. Buy them right now!





thnx for reply...


----------



## chandhu (Oct 23, 2013)

i ordered them incenator

can you please tell me how to burn in them


----------



## josin (Oct 23, 2013)

chandhu said:


> i ordered them incenator
> 
> can you please tell me how to burn in them



Headphone 'Burn In' FAQ

How to Burn-in Your New Headphones for the Best Sound Quality | Life Hacker India

Burn In Guide | Tekfusion® - Twinwoofers, Ecoofers In-Ear Headphones

JLab Audio - Headphones, Earphones, Earbuds, USB Laptop Speakers, Cases & Accessories

Do I Really Need to "Break In" My Headphones for the Best Sound?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2013)

play seawave crashing sound in low to moderate volume for the first 25 hours and then start playing accoustic in semi high volume levels for the next 25 hours bare minimum. For the next 50 hrs Rock on with anything you like,at human volume levels. Leave them on overnight with seawave crashing. Dont start playing loud as soon as you receive them.Best of Luck.

You love them for the first 100Hrs  and they will love you back forver!


----------



## chandhu (Oct 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> play seawave crashing sound in low to moderate volume for the first 25 hours and then start playing accoustic in semi high volume levels for the next 25 hours bare minimum. For the next 50 hrs Rock on with anything you like,at human volume levels. Leave them on overnight with seawave crashing. Dont start playing loud as soon as you receive them.Best of Luck.
> 
> You love them for the first 100Hrs  and they will love you back forver!





thnx for reply bro!!


----------



## chandhu (Oct 25, 2013)

got them

obvious downgrade from my sennheiser momentum on-ear.. ofcourse price too

small soundstage than my sennheiser momentum on-ear

bass is nice

noise isolation is excellent

experiencing foaming tips first time..  excellent... very flexible... easily adopted to the size of my ear canal

better noise isolation than my klipsch s4

downside is highs

using with my samsung galaxy s2

burning in now as told by incinerator


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Do burn them as much as possible.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 25, 2013)

Get the fit right in your ear otherwise you will dull the sound.......change earplugs and experiment.


----------



## chandhu (Oct 26, 2013)

yeah... tried tips supplied... foam tips small size fit comfortably...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Oct 26, 2013)

@Chandhu

Seems like you are not that much happy with it's sound. What kind of sound signature you were looking for?


----------



## chandhu (Oct 26, 2013)

High-Fidelity said:


> @Chandhu
> 
> Seems like you are not that much happy with it's sound. What kind of sound signature you were looking for?





i'm happy with its sound signature bro...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Oct 26, 2013)

Great. Enjoy!


----------



## chandhu (Oct 27, 2013)

actually i'm blown away by my momentum on-ear...  thats why i didn't appreciate these buddies much... 

i didn't get much time to listen se215...

i have a question guys...

i got sennheiser momentum on-ear recently...

my source is samsung galaxy s2, which has reputation for its bad audio quality(yamaha chip thingy)... also i got ipod shuffle, 2nd generation(very old one)...

when i first listen to momentum on my galaxy s2 and ipod shuffle.. i didn't satisfied... feel like not worth of its price and it sounded dull...

i saw on the package of momentum that it is made for apple family audio devices - iphone, ipod(shuffle(3rd generation or above), nano, touch, classic)

today i got a chance to listen them on my friend's ipod shuffle(4th generation).. now its got some life...

i decided to upgrade my source.. before i read on the package about apple audio devices, i was leaning towards fiio x3...

need suggestion for which pmp to buy..??


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Fiio X3 is little dull/warm/bassy sounding and if its that sound you like you will love them.Since the SE215  is already bassy ,the fiio x3 will just make the sound a little too thick that will kill the air in treble making the complex soundstages sound unweildy through swift musical passages. Try the SE215 with energetic sources like Sony Xperia  Z or higer models, Iphone 5, HTC one X etc etc.....and then decide on an amp/pmp.


----------



## chandhu (Oct 27, 2013)

hmm... 

i cant afford xperia z, iphone5, etc,... bro

i want to buy pmp only

it seems se215 won't be that much friendly with fiio x3

plz suggest alternatives bro.. also consider that i have sennheiser momentum on-ear which is the main reason that i want to upgrade my source


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 27, 2013)

Send Hakimtai a pm for pmp.....


----------



## High-Fidelity (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear Chandhu,

Get the clip+ or clip zip. Later you will have plethora of options in the portable AMPs but what you need now is the good source first.

If you have a good budget so Cowon J3


----------



## chandhu (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah... heard good things about cowon j3 bro... but heard that it is discontinued..

i dont want anything but superior audio quality player.. wont care if it dont play videos

any alternatives..??


----------



## josin (Oct 28, 2013)

chandhu said:


> yeah... heard good things about cowon j3 bro... but heard that it is discontinued..
> 
> i dont want anything but superior audio quality player.. wont care if it dont play videos
> 
> any alternatives..??



Well why not wait for Nexus 5 ( save your money till then)....I have a nexus 4 and believe me its pretty good at playing anything with Poweramp. Nexus 5 would be even better IMHO.

There is nothing better than this baby at the present time, but getting it would be not that easy....
its iBasso DX50. The cost is around 15000/- in US of A.

You can read the review at iBasso DX50 Appreciation Thread (New^4 firmware update! V1.2.2)
and for other options visit here.
and here too Happy hunting....


----------



## chandhu (Oct 28, 2013)

yeah.. heard about ibasso dx50 bro...

fiio x3 is available here but not dx50...

thnx for taking the time  posting the links bro


----------



## josin (Oct 29, 2013)

chandhu said:


> yeah.. heard about ibasso dx50 bro...
> 
> fiio x3 is available here but not dx50...
> 
> thnx for taking the time  posting the links bro



Try iBhejo.com-Shop International Watches, Mobiles, Cameras ,Computers & much more products Online. There is a link at the top "request an item from US" ( I have once requested a poetic hard case for nexus 4 and they were very good in delivering the item...they will give you the tracking id(international) of the item once it shipped)


----------



## chandhu (Nov 3, 2013)

i spent quality time with this buddy

yeah.. has to fit them to form a seal so that we hear full sound they produce

will lose bass if seal is not properly formed

bass, detailing is very good

olive tips became my friends to provide better noise isolation in traveling so that i can hear at low volume level

highs are there but not forward

mids are smooth, detailed

bass is good at low volume levels too

overall - very nice 

i like the sound signature(i've used klipsch image s4 sound)

sorry bro

went for a trip.. thats why didn't reply

all my money was spent.. now i dont buy dap.. will buy after a month or two

have anyone experience with colorfly c3..??


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2013)

Great.......


----------



## shashwatshuklakem (Jan 18, 2014)

High-Fidelity said:


> Dear Chandhu,
> 
> Get the clip+ or clip zip. Later you will have plethora of options in the portable AMPs but what you need now is the good source first.
> 
> If you have a good budget so Cowon J3



I suggest you look into Sandisk Sansa players if you want a budget option (it's really good especially the ClipZip). Otherwise there is no reason that you shouldn't get a COWON. J3 has been discontinued but I bought the C2 instead and boy, it is awesome. Apart from a few freezes here and there, it is a great player with all the BBE options which work great and the output from the player is pretty solid too......(Awwww...iPods....Did I just threw you a bone you can't chew??). Plus the battery life on it is insane!! Add to it, an expandable storage...and you have a winner here!!

Hope I helped!


----------



## dare devil (Jan 18, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Fiio X3 is little dull/warm/bassy sounding and if its that sound you like you will love them.Since the SE215  is already bassy ,the fiio x3 will just make the sound a little too thick that will kill the air in treble making the complex soundstages sound unweildy through swift musical passages. Try the SE215 with energetic sources like Sony Xperia  Z or higer models, Iphone 5, HTC one X etc etc.....and then decide on an amp/pmp.



Just 2 days ago received my Fiio X3.
I am interested in Shure SE215.
But after reading The Incinerator's above post i dropped the idea of buying Shure se215.
What about Fiio X3 with Hifiman RE 400?
Can i go for Hifiman Re400?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2014)

^^ Definately and another suggestion would be the Philips Fidelio  and the Grado SR225


----------



## dare devil (Jan 18, 2014)

^^Philips Fidelio and the Grado SR225 are out of my budget.
I am asking about Hifiman RE 400 IEM not Hifiman HE400.
As of now i don't want to buy a headphone.
You said Shure SE 215 is bass heavy and so FiioX3 will make the sound too thick.
But Hifiman Re400 is balanced and very smooth.
What about FiioX3 and Hifiman Re400 iem combination.??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2014)

I havnt heard the iems,Im more familiar with their orthos,now if the iems are neutral and smooth sounding then they should sound great together.


----------



## chandhu (Jan 19, 2014)

you cant go wrong with hifiman re400
have a look in headfi x3 thread
they say shure iems match well with x3 
but not se215 'coz its bassy causing the pair sounding thick as highs are rolled off
i've se215spe and x3
re400 is balanced one and it has clarity without emphasizing highs


----------

